# Routing horror. New fanned rustic 7 killer.



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

I had a mishap on Saturday in the workshop. My router launched itself skyward and plunged into the back of my hand severing tendons,nerves and bone. I spent all day Saturday waiting for assessment and was sent home at 10.30 evening after being told to arrive the next Sunday morning at 7 am for surgery.
I turned up at 6.30 am and didn't get into surgery until 7.30 that evening.
I asked the surgeon if he would operate without anaesthetic to which he agreed, I wanted to see the damage for myself. 
2 bones were chipped , some nerves absolutely top class and we had some great banter while they worked.
My arm is in a cast and sling until Thursday. The stitches will be removed on Monday, He was going to use a graft as the router bit had gouged a crater about 2 inch wide on the top of my hand but decided to pull the opening together and stitch it and said it will flatten out in time.

All in all a lovely weekend 

I'll use this thread as the build thread for the guitar that tried to kill me.and tendons were damaged, the tendon branch to my thumb had been minced by the router so couldn't be repaired, he said it would hopefully repair itself long term. I had noticed no feeling in the side of my thumb.
The whole surgery team were cool and



072 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JD27 (Nov 6, 2017)

That sounds pretty damn horrific. I hope you heal fast man and don't have too much long term damage from that.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 6, 2017)

Ouch! I hope you have a speedy recovery dude!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 6, 2017)

wow...that's crazy! fortunately it wasn't worse.

wishing you a speedy recovery so we can see some more awesome builds


----------



## odibrom (Nov 6, 2017)

Saw the pics on your facebook page, damn, that must hurt. Will you still be able to play in the aftermath? God speed dude.


----------



## jerm (Nov 6, 2017)

Damn man  I hope you get well soon!


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

I cant edit for some reason so i'll just re write the garbled part.

I asked the surgeon if he would operate without anaesthetic to which he agreed, I wanted to see the damage for myself. 
2 bones were chipped , some nerves and tendons were damaged, the tendon branch to my thumb had been minced by the router so couldn't be repaired, he said it would hopefully repair itself long term. I had noticed no feeling in the side of my thumb.
The whole surgery team were cool and absolutely top class and we had some great banter while they worked.
My arm is in a cast and sling until Thursday. The stitches will be removed on Monday, He was going to use a graft as the router bit had gouged a crater about 2 inch wide on the top of my hand but decided to pull the opening together and stitch it and said it will flatten out in time.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Jeepers pondman, quit working so hard!

Get well soon


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 6, 2017)

Good God. Hope you make a full recovery soon. And it sounds like you're nowhere near afraid of getting back to work, so that's cool.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 6, 2017)

jesus, Pond, I'm practically speechless. I hope you see a full and speedy recover. How, excatly, did your router do that?? Thats terrifying!


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 6, 2017)

Pond, that's just horrible, best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## khm (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow sounds painful but glad it wasn't worse.speedy recovery man !


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 6, 2017)

Judas... Do you do ANYTHING on a mediocre scale, Mr. Pond??

Sincerely wishing you an expeditious rehabilitation. Take care.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 6, 2017)

Holy shit!! That is a true horror. Hope the speediest of recovery and the least (hopefully no) long term damage.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Nov 6, 2017)

I thought putting a 1/2" chisel half way through my palm was bad  Hoping for a quick recovery. I still don't have feeling in my middle two fingers on my left hand.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

electriceye said:


> jesus, Pond, I'm practically speechless. I hope you see a full and speedy recover. How, excatly, did your router do that?? Thats terrifying!



I'm not sure really, I thought i'd put too big a router bit in my palm router but on having a look at the scenes of crime today that wasn't the case.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

Speaking of scenes of crime... Today I had a look around the area where it happened to see if I could find a piece of bone that the surgeon said was missing (or couldn't be found when they flushed out the wound) so I could possibly make it a 12th fret inlay. All I could find was gristle with tiny bits of bone attached 
The splat map covered a large area on inspection 

Progress pics 



096 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/219uR9u]

095 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/219uRnq]

093 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/219uRFb]

089 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/D8iGn9]

088 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/21epDPk]

087 by 

Biggest piece of bone i could find.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Z9zZmh]

086 by 

Point of launch.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Z9zZx9]

085 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/219uQKJ]

079 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/219uSTS]

078 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Gravy Train (Nov 6, 2017)

Damn man, I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 6, 2017)

damn when they said to put blood sweat and tears into your work I don't think they meant it so literally pondman. hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 6, 2017)

Things I did not expect to see when logging onto sso today :

- gore posts.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

Its not exactly gore. If this stops someone making the same mistake, all the better.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 6, 2017)

I can't say I like those photos, but I like your attitude toward the accident aftermath. What bone/s have been damaged? Was it Radius, one of the Carpals, Metacarpals? By your description, I'm excluding Ulna...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 6, 2017)

But still... METAL AF!!!


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

If i'd shown a pic of the wound, that would be gore and would put some people off building for life..


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 6, 2017)

odibrom said:


> I can't say I like those photos, but I like your attitude toward the accident aftermath. What bone/s have been damaged? Was it Radius, one of the Carpals, Metacarpals? By your description, I'm excluding Ulna...


based off his description it's probably palmar metacarpal 1 or 2.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

Its the one that goes to the thumb.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

Btw this is the board I stated with, its Pippy English Elm. I only ended up with a small portion after Mrs Pondman stole most of it for a coffee table .



DSC_0004 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh I was just making a joke. This is a really good warning. I'm already doing a safety assessment on my shop.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Oh I was just making a joke. This is a really good warning. I'm already doing a safety assessment on my shop.



One thing I would mention is to be really careful and keep a real good grip on trim and palm routers as the lack of any real weight on these small tools can send them into orbit if they bite too hard or catch a snag.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

pondman said:


> Its not exactly gore. If this stops someone making the same mistake, all the better.



that's the point of sharing stuff like this, i suppose, but what mistake did you make, exactly? It seems like a freak accident, which is honestly horrifying


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 6, 2017)

Damn, I wish you the best and a quick recovery.


----------



## pondman (Nov 6, 2017)

Grand Rabbit said:


> that's the point of sharing stuff like this, i suppose, but what mistake did you make, exactly? It seems like a freak accident, which is honestly horrifying


I cant really put finger on what happened (no pun intended), it was a brand new quality router bit. The mistake "i think" i made was not having a firmer grip on the router but it all happened so quickly that i cant be sure. sorry for the lack of caps folks but i'm typing with one finger.


----------



## MikeNeal (Nov 6, 2017)

Glad you're ok! I almost feel like the wound picture should be posted. Might make people think twice about their router safety. I know that sometimes, i get a little relaxed with my router work.


----------



## Bodes (Nov 6, 2017)

DUDE! Sorry to hear that.
Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah wow, hope the healing process goes smoothly! Always enjoy seeing your builds, and usually learn something from them as well.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 6, 2017)

.......wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## IGC (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry about the accident man! Best wishes towards a full recovery! Definitely an eye opener!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry to see that dude. 
On the other hand, did you offer up any stew Mac tools to aid in the injury repair?


----------



## ElRay (Nov 6, 2017)

Ouch man -- Literally and figuratively. Get well soon. Even injured, you're still:
​


----------



## cardinal (Nov 7, 2017)

OMG dude. Hoping you're well soon!


----------



## jwade (Nov 7, 2017)

Jeez, so much missed building time.


----------



## jwade (Nov 7, 2017)

Jeez, so much missed building time. I hope it heals well!


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thats really unfortunate, I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 7, 2017)

That now makes two of us posting in pondman’s threads one-handed.

I don’t suppose there’s a gore photo to hang up next to my workbench?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Nov 7, 2017)

Damn Pond. Just... damn.

Here’s to rapid and proper healing.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah - May you heal in upwards of eight thousand revolutions per minute.


----------



## pondman (Nov 7, 2017)

MikeNeal said:


> Glad you're ok! I almost feel like the wound picture should be posted. Might make people think twice about their router safety. I know that sometimes, i get a little relaxed with my router work.


Exactly, but on the other hand I think being nervous and over thinking can be just as bad, thats why I always tell people to enjoy rather than worry.





TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Sorry to see that dude.
> On the other hand, did you offer up any stew Mac tools to aid in the injury repair?



Not sure what you mean or if your joshing but  anyway.



jwade said:


> Jeez, so much missed building time.



Indeed , very frustrating being at home with free time and not being able to give the workshop a hammering.



marcwormjim said:


> That now makes two of us posting in pondman’s threads one-handed.
> 
> I don’t suppose there’s a gore photo to hang up next to my workbench?



 I have the cast removed on Thursday so i will show a pic of the stitched up area. Because he had to pull the edges of the crater together it looks like a star now as far as i can remember.

Also apologies to anyone that was disturbed by those pics , I did contact Randy afterwards as i couldn't edit, and he doesn't have a problem with it but did mention that i should have put a warning up first  Lesson learned.


----------



## Edika (Nov 7, 2017)

Get well soon man, this quite unfortunate but luckily it wasn't any worse. My father in law used to build furniture and he has managed to cut through most of his fingers. They're still there but he can only move pointer and thumb on each hand.

Now this guitar should be gore themed regardless if awesome woods. A blood splutter maybe?


----------



## pondman (Nov 7, 2017)

Edika said:


> Get well soon man, this quite unfortunate but luckily it wasn't any worse. My father in law used to build furniture and he has managed to cut through most of his fingers. They're still there but he can only move pointer and thumb on each hand.
> 
> Now this guitar should be gore themed regardless if awesome woods. A blood splutter maybe?



 At your father.

I'm already on it with that theme


----------



## vansinn (Nov 7, 2017)

Dear holy shit, what a nightmare come tru.
I wish for a speedy unproblematic recovery for you, Sir.
BTW, acupuncture can be really helpful on the recovery path.

On the bright side: You can charge more for a build with genuine lutherian blood stains


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 7, 2017)

Hope you get well soon, sounds like a serious injury. Had a similar mishap once with my router and luckily only had an ugly cut in my hand that healed quickly. However, first project after that was a routing table and I never touched a handheld router ever since...


----------



## odibrom (Nov 7, 2017)

pondman said:


> Its the one that goes to the thumb.



It's the thumb's Metacarpal then.

Excess confidence is a bitch, more so with lots of miles in these works. Not saying it was what happened with you, just reminding us all of that...

... One must respect the power of tools...


----------



## raytsh (Nov 7, 2017)

This sounds horrific and scary! All the best for your recovery!


----------



## tedtan (Nov 7, 2017)

Let's see...

The router got you Saturday, you had the surgery Sunday, and here it is Tuesday and still no new guitar. That timeline isn't adding up.

You're slipping Pondman - get on the ball! 

Seriously, though, get well soon.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 7, 2017)

Dam Pondman that sucks,i really hope you make a speedy and full recovery..& thanks for laying this out for everyone to see and read about (someone please pin this as an eye opener to novice builders,if this can bite a pro like pondman you need to know about it!)

I really do love the things a router can do and the finish it can give but i fucking hate using the things,i always have the feeling the thing is out to kill me when ever i turn it on lol ....kinda reminds me of Steven kings the mangler 

This thread has pretty much confirmed the need/want for me to move to a DIY CNC setup...the Eshapeoko is the next thing on my hardware shopping list.

GWS


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 7, 2017)

Omzig said:


> Dam Pondman that sucks,i really hope you make a speedy and full recovery..& thanks for laying this out for everyone to see and read about (someone please pin this as an eye opener to novice builders,if this can bite a pro like pondman you need to know about it!)
> 
> I really do love the things a router can do and the finish it can give but i fucking hate using the things,i always have the feeling the thing is out to kill me when ever i turn it on lol ....kinda reminds me of Steven kings the mangler
> 
> ...


Don't mention cnc around pondman, but +1 for shapeoko.


----------



## KR250 (Nov 7, 2017)

Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## neotronic (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh, wow. Sorry to hear that. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## pondman (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok this is the body. I managed to book match the gnarliest piece of Pippy Elm and lined up the natural opening with bark still attached as would be sound holes. As chance would have it I'd already installed some red LED's under the sound holes, you can just see em in the pics (these will keep in with the blood bath theme).
There i a layer of Spalted Silver Birch laid the opposite way under the Elm and then another layer of SSB for the back, running the same way as the Elm. I found the Spalt Birch inside a tree a few years ago.

The neck is Quilt Mahogany and Elm with a Pippy Elm ferret.
Fanned from 25.5 to 27.5.

I made a mistake on the other neck in the background so i'll use that as fanned 6 to compliment this one.

I made this body and neck just before the accident btw.



002 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Gk5WBT]

007 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Gk5WQi]

005 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/21dRHSA]

010 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/21bRbKw]

008 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZSMH2p]

DSC_0081 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CLN8eU]

DSC_0079 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/CLW2yQ]

DSC_0082 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Nov 7, 2017)

Sweet baby Buddha that is a beautiful combination of woods.... 
are those going to be bolt ons or set necks?


----------



## feraledge (Nov 7, 2017)

That's crazy looking. 

If you get really bored, you should just take the time and get some pics of all of your builds finally!


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2017)

Grand Rabbit said:


> that's the point of sharing stuff like this, i suppose, but what mistake did you make, exactly? It seems like a freak accident, which is honestly horrifying





pondman said:


> I cant really put finger on what happened (no pun intended), it was a brand new quality router bit. The mistake "i think" i made was not having a firmer grip on the router but it all happened so quickly that i cant be sure.



Routers always sketch me out. My only major woodworking injury (hoping to keep it this way) was from a router bit, not even powered up, just pulling one out of the router itself and it basically cut my finger print off of my pointer.

Closest second injury I had was when I first bought my router table, I made three attempts at approaching it with my workpiece and everytime, it grabbed it, flinged it across the room and tried to yank me into the bit. I pretty much totally abandoned the router table entirely after that.

But yeah, been woodworking for 10ish years, a whole shop worth of tools and the router is the only one that's even come close to seriously injuring me. In general, I stick with my routers that run by triggers over the ones with 'on-off' switches, and I'll only use the slowest speed and smallest bit I can get away with for the project I'm working on. Bigger, sharper bits and faster speed and more HP usually means cleaner cuts and less tearout but I don't mind some extra time with the drum sander if it saves my fingers.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 7, 2017)

Ah, man, sorry to hear that! That sucks. Glad it was all repairable, though! Maybe we could find a surgical forum where a user named lakeman does an awesome job at hand surgery on the side, and see if he is posting about this. Worlds collide!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 7, 2017)

pondman said:


> Speaking of scenes of crime... Today I had a look around the area where it happened to see if I could find a piece of bone that the surgeon said was missing (or couldn't be found when they flushed out the wound) so I could possibly make it a 12th fret inlay.



Jesus Pondman, I don't even think I know of a Daemoness thats that metal.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 7, 2017)

No offense meant. Just having fun with ya.
You, being a guitar surgeon, and interactions with a medical surgeon.

My attempt at some nerd humor is all.


----------



## Knarbens (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh wow that's truly horrific! Must have been a nightmare moment.

Prayers and the best wishes for a speedy recovery to you!


----------



## Walshy (Nov 8, 2017)

Whoa, Pondman. Not you! Sorry to hear of your pain...and being laid up with a million things you wanna do.

I always hate seeing seasoned pros get injured unexpectedly like this, but I have to commend you on the stoic way you've handled it since the injury; wanting to see the operation like that is hardcore. I'm willing to bet it was the smaller bodied palm router that was the issue here, if you say your grip wasn't right, but it's still pretty worrying and a freakish accident.

I'm always very cautious when I use mine, especially after I had a climb cut incident a year or so ago where it threw a neck across the room. Lucky it was the neck that got moved so dramatically on that occasion. I was turning a corner on a headstock and must have hit some inconsistent endgrain or something. Lesson well and truly learned. As someone else said, tricky end grain routing (particularly around sharp corners) is much more safely done with a bobbin sander.

How many of you rout with your body outline templates 'downhill'? I know a lot of luthiers endorse this way, though it means you have to change bits and work from above the template and then below to make the second lot of cuts.

Good luck with the recovery. If nothing else, this injury has inspired an amazing build you'll never forget making. Nice to see you doing something different to the Ibanez copies as well, even though they are always flawless!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 8, 2017)

I lost control of a body on a table router once and it spun around violently and almost flew across the room. That was terrifying. I am very glad I went the CNC route.

heh... "route"


----------



## pondman (Nov 9, 2017)

Walshy said:


> Whoa, Pondman. Not you! Sorry to hear of your pain...and being laid up with a million things you wanna do.
> 
> I always hate seeing seasoned pros get injured unexpectedly like this, but I have to commend you on the stoic way you've handled it since the injury; wanting to see the operation like that is hardcore. I'm willing to bet it was the smaller bodied palm router that was the issue here, if you say your grip wasn't right, but it's still pretty worrying and a freakish accident.
> 
> ...



Cheers, yes it was a small trim style router. It was virtually new as well with the motor sat right on the top, my deceased router had the motor lower down in the body and i'm beginning to think it was the new balance of this router that contributed to the accident. Its a Makita, very quiet and smooth so i'll still use it. Accidents will always happen.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 9, 2017)

Already said it in the "Why You Mad Thread" but glad to see you're recovering. And as always, there is something about every one of your builds that blows me away - those natural sound/f-holes look awesome!

Hearing about this also makes me happy I have a full sized Porter-Cable router. That thing is a beast and it makes me feel marginally safer when I use it, knowing it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks again for the comments. I'm posting a pic up below this post of the wound so turn off if your squeamish.


----------



## pondman (Nov 10, 2017)

Mrs Pond wanted to see the wound today so I took a pic at the same time.
Its not a straight cut as it looks in the pic, it was a crater about 2 inch across so they pulled it altogether with some hook type things (a bit like Hell Raiser) and then stitched it up. Those hairs on the back of my hand were originally on my wrist , you can see the ripples where its been stretched 
I think they did a superb job to get it back together like that.



001 by


003 by


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 10, 2017)

Bruh, you're a legend.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Nov 10, 2017)

I admire your positive attitude
Mojo for fast healing!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 10, 2017)

You should probably get a guitar tattoo over that scar once it heals.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 10, 2017)

I propose an "F" hole tattoo, kind of looks like it could fit the scar...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 15, 2017)

Whoah, dude... Jesus wept.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2017)

Holy hell dude just seeing this now, hope you make a full recovery.

If somebody shows up in leather saying they have such sites to show you JUST SAY NO


----------



## pondman (Nov 15, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Holy hell dude just seeing this now, hope you make a full recovery.
> 
> If somebody shows up in leather saying they have such sites to show you JUST SAY NO



I got so bored being laid up with one hand that I'd have said " Yessssss"


----------



## pondman (Nov 16, 2017)

Had a go at radiusing the board today. It took me about 5 times longer than normal but I got there in the end.



DSC_0101 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 16, 2017)

Al, like I said on Facebook, get better soon man. And I hope the guitar that tried to kill you turns out awesome! 

Cheers mate.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 16, 2017)

Al, like I said on Facebook, get better soon man. And I hope the guitar that tried to kill you turns out awesome! 

Cheers mate.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 17, 2017)

Ouch! that hurts !, hope you have a (full?) recovery soon


----------



## pondman (Nov 20, 2017)

odibrom said:


> Saw the pics on your facebook page, damn, that must hurt. Will you still be able to play in the aftermath? God speed dude.



I don't have clue how it will effect my playing yet and I was already hampered by various arm and shoulder injuries I've accumulated over the years through work. Its getting a bit more flexible now as the skin stretches and the swelling is going down. I should have a good idea in a few weeks on how the feeling comes back 



Grand Rabbit said:


> Sweet baby Buddha that is a beautiful combination of woods....
> are those going to be bolt ons or set necks?



These will be bolt on, I'm not keen on set necks.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 20, 2017)

Hope it heals good and allows you to play fairly well. God speed dude.


----------



## walkhard (Nov 20, 2017)

hope it heals quickly!


----------



## pondman (Nov 21, 2017)

Bring me blood ! 



DSC_0107 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Walshy (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice bit of staining rehab for the left hand there, Pondman.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Nov 25, 2017)

Fantastic work as always hope the Hand gets better soon

I’d be shit scared of picking up a router if that ever happened (thought of this thread on weds when I was cutting a body out n the flush trimmer nearly flew off.. :0 ) look forward to seeing finished


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 25, 2017)

pondman said:


> Bring me blood !
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0107 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



I feel like that red stain could be used as a cruel joke... coming inside and exclaiming to Mrs Pondman "Fetch me some bandages. I did it again!" 

Really can't wait to see this finished. Continued best wishes for your full recovery, Pondy.


----------



## pondman (Nov 25, 2017)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I feel like that red stain could be used as a cruel joke... coming inside and exclaiming to Mrs Pondman "Fetch me some bandages. I did it again!"
> 
> Really can't wait to see this finished. Continued best wishes for your full recovery, Pondy.



I tried it with loud screams, she just rolled her eyes 

This one is well on the way now, watch this space.


----------



## pondman (Nov 28, 2017)

Damn, it was healing so well but now its gone rancid and infected. Back to the docs tomorrow morning.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 28, 2017)

Damn, hope is nothing serious.


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 29, 2017)

Time to craft a gorgeous wooden hand.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 29, 2017)

It was probably all of the staining.


----------



## pondman (Nov 29, 2017)

Doc put me back on antibiotics. I'm thinking that not having a dressing on while working outside even though the outer skin had healed is probably the cause.
Good excuse to travel to some new wood suppliers today


----------



## neotronic (Nov 30, 2017)

Fingers crossed


----------



## pondman (Nov 30, 2017)

Mrs P is buying me these 

https://www.fishingrepublic.net/fil...TlHIR7KE4nryt1t1EqcsBdhuuCiljeIxoC7k4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 1, 2017)

That's a good missus. 

Instead of calling you a dumbass (or in addition to), she's letting continue on. That's rad


----------



## odibrom (Dec 1, 2017)

pondman said:


> Mrs P is buying me these
> 
> https://www.fishingrepublic.net/fil...TlHIR7KE4nryt1t1EqcsBdhuuCiljeIxoC7k4QAvD_BwE



Those won't be enough, you'll need these instead... or similar


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 1, 2017)

@pondman Speedy recovery of your temporary handicap, but could the down time perhaps make room for the Pondman (build) family christmas card photo session?


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Dec 1, 2017)

+1.. going to need a panoramic shot lol
Do eeeet!


----------



## Knarbens (Dec 1, 2017)

pondman said:


> Mrs P is buying me these
> 
> https://www.fishingrepublic.net/fil...TlHIR7KE4nryt1t1EqcsBdhuuCiljeIxoC7k4QAvD_BwE



Just curious pondman. Is it a good idea to wear gloves? I always heard it's even more dangerous as the glove could catch in the rotating bit, pull you hand in and cause even more damage?


----------



## pondman (Dec 1, 2017)

Knarbens said:


> Just curious pondman. Is it a good idea to wear gloves? I always heard it's even more dangerous as the glove could catch in the rotating bit, pull you hand in and cause even more damage?



Your right, its not a good idea with rotating machinery, I'm always slicing through my fingers at work with knives and the like  so that's what I'll be using those for and also when I go sea fishing


----------



## pondman (Dec 2, 2017)

Festering hand now under control and I have a bit more control of my fingers now so I tried some fret levelling.



DSC_0147 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/223YnGU]

DSC_0149 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/223ZP29]

DSC_0156 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZKoRwx]

DSC_0157 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## crackout (Dec 2, 2017)

That theme is so nice!


----------



## neotronic (Dec 2, 2017)

Oh, scarred, blood spattered fretboard. It matches the routing horror perfectly. Love it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm going to pretend that the white dots are bone-fragment inlays. 

 

Oh Jesus... Are the white dots actually bone-fragment inlays??

Sick on so many levels and those fret-ends look like butter. 

Keep up the heal to spoil ratio!


----------



## pondman (Dec 2, 2017)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm going to pretend that the white dots are bone-fragment inlays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it right first time. Blood and bone.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 2, 2017)

lol... Whew!


----------



## odibrom (Dec 2, 2017)

this one is your DNA guitar... literally...


----------



## GraemeH (Dec 2, 2017)

Steve Vai: "I had to go down to the clinic and donate blood for this DNA guitar!"

Pondman: "Hold my beer m8"


----------



## spilla (Dec 3, 2017)

Way to get back on the horse man! That stitch inlay is so fitting.. it hurts, lol! 

Appreciate you sharing the accident, after seeing your post ive decided to upgrade my thicknessing jig (the scariest part of routing for me). I'll be using this design, its a lot safer than my current setup (keeps finger away from the blade, i shudder when ithink about how close ive been to an accident with the jig im using). 

I was also planing on getting one of those tube style trimmer/routers but think ill just stick with my hand held plunge router, better grip and from what your saying that should save me from the issue you had. 

Again, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 3, 2017)

For some reason, all of this is reminding me of the MadTV skits mocking home improvement types.


----------



## pondman (Dec 4, 2017)

Progress shot.



002 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## odibrom (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like pretty clean recovery. Has the last bump passed already?


----------



## JimF (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry I totally missed this! Glad it wasn’t worse! Looks to be healing well so wishing you a speedy recovery! 
Those blood drop inlays are amazing!


----------



## pondman (Dec 6, 2017)

odibrom said:


> Looks like pretty clean recovery. Has the last bump passed already?



Last bump ?


----------



## odibrom (Dec 6, 2017)

last reason for visiting doctor... bump in your injury recover... sorry, "me no English native", so sometimes words escape me...


----------



## pondman (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes but the surgeon wants to see me in a few weeks.


----------



## pondman (Dec 6, 2017)

Shaped neck and first coat of snake oil.



DSC_0161 by
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


DSC_0162 by
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


DSC_0165 by
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


DSC_0166 by


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 6, 2017)

A lovely start to that finish. Do you squeeze your own snakes?


----------



## CrazyDean (Dec 6, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> A lovely start to that finish. Do you squeeze your own snakes?


 
I thought he was married.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 6, 2017)

Hayooooo


----------



## pondman (Dec 9, 2017)

Stripped tuners down and powder coated, re-greased and rebuilt.



DSC_0007 by


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 9, 2017)

pondman said:


> Stripped tuners down and powder coated, re-greased and rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0007 by


Very nice, man! I'm impressed how much effort you put into details like this. My lazyness makes me go with the hardware I can purchase and use as is...


----------



## pondman (Dec 20, 2017)

Had another disaster with this one. I widened the pickup wire entry hole to the control cavity by just a few mil and caught the wire harness I'd fitted internally when gluing the body halves together
I spent 4 hours delicately carving into the side of the control cavity with a thin wood chisel to squeeze the soldering iron in to fix the harness , luckily it was a success. After filling the carved out area with car body filler you'd never know once the shielding goes on


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 20, 2017)

pondman said:


> Had another disaster with this one. I widened the pickup wire entry hole to the control cavity by just a few mil and caught the wire harness I'd fitted internally when gluing the body halves together
> I spent 4 hours delicately carving into the side of the control cavity with a thin wood chisel to squeeze the soldering iron in to fix the harness , luckily it was a success. After filling the carved out area with car body filler you'd never know once the shielding goes on


Starting off this comment with "had another disaster"? What is wrong with you? You darn near gave me a freaking heart attack.


----------



## pondman (Dec 20, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Starting off this comment with "had another disaster"? What is wrong with you? You darn near gave me a freaking heart attack.



Nearly had one myself when I saw the wires come out stuck to my my drill bit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 20, 2017)

pondman said:


> Nearly had one myself when I saw the wires come out stuck to my my drill bit


Honestly, I don't care about the wiring harness. You maiming yourself is of much bigger concern. I read "Had another disaster" and said, "Oh no, not another limb tore up... oh, it's just a wiring harness? Seriously?"


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah the bench mark for that's considered a "disaster" in this thread is pretty goddamned high now.


----------



## DeathChord (Dec 21, 2017)

Dude, that is so tragic. I have followed and admired your builds ever since I joined this forum. I seriously wish you a strong and healthy revovery.


----------



## pondman (Jan 21, 2018)

This thing turned out to be a nightmare in more ways than I care to mention but its finally done and I love it. I'll take some more pics tomorrow and do a NGD.



035 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/E222VP]

033 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/url]


----------



## NickS (Jan 21, 2018)

That thing is ridiculously cool Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow that thing is cool looking, definitely want to see more!


----------



## pondman (Jan 27, 2018)

Lots more pics here http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-rustic-blood-bath-fanned-7.327610/


----------



## J_Mac (Feb 18, 2018)

Bloody love this thing.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 19, 2018)

J_Mac said:


> Bloody love this thing.


Lol "Bloody".

Another awesome guitar pondman


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 20, 2018)

The irony of a blood red finish!


----------

